# Netflix Update Shows Love to (Almost) All Android Users



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"It doesn't matter which Android smartphone you're rocking in your pocket, so long as it's a modern build of Google's open source OS. If it is, you can stream Netflix on it. The latest version of Netflix for Android adds support for all Android 2.2 (Froyo) and 2.3 (Gingerbread) devices rather than limiting support to select handsets."

Full Story Here










Image Credit: Netflix and AndroidStickers.com


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

This is great and it does work flawlessly on my 4.3" phone but my Honeycomb tablet with a more watchable 9" screen is being completely ignored. I can only hope they are not waiting for Ice Cream Sandwich since not all tablets will be able to upgrade to it!


----------



## miggo (Feb 28, 2007)

Ha! 2days later they release an update that covers 3.x versions. Thanks to Netflix for making me look like a morron!



Miggo said:


> This is great and it does work flawlessly on my 4.3" phone but my Honeycomb tablet with a more watchable 9" screen is being completely ignored. I can only hope they are not waiting for Ice Cream Sandwich since not all tablets will be able to upgrade to it!


----------

